# Poe Tombstone



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I need a creepy raven to op it off. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know where you can get a raven right off the top of my head, but the tombstone is very cool indeed.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Your tombstone looks great. As for ravens I use crow decoys yes they actually use decoys to hunt crows where I am from. I got a bunch a few years ago at the end of the season at a huge discount I think they were only a couple bucks a peace made out of hard plastic they look pretty good. try a bass pro shop or gander mountain store anywhere they sell hunting supplies should have some.
P.S. great to meet you and your crew in St Louis.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The tombstone looks great!
As for the raven, I remembered seeing an animated candy dish at Target that had a raven. It said a few things including "nevermore". That would be cool to hack up and add to your Poe tombstone.

If you want a static raven, there's a creepy plastic one but nobody has it in stock right now. You can get feathered crows at Oriental Trading anytime of the year. Check ebay too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice stone. Get a BIG raven.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

ummm..hello lol


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

nice job, Chris. i may be tempted into a project i don't have space for after all


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice stone - I like the aging on it.

Here's a raven feeding an eyeball to her young. Based on the size quoted for the piece, she may be more blackbird in size, though:

http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/hpva620.htm

And here's one from the same site sitting on a pumpkin:

http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/53404.htm

And a basic plain raven:

http://www.hauntedprops.com/Bats-Vultures-Ravens-Owls-Halloween-Props-s/27.htm


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome tombstone. Really looks great! As for a raven, I just used a standard crow for mine. No one's said anything yet about it being too small. I know it is of course but somethings you just have to live with.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

(raven envy)


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on the stone and weathering. How did you do it? I'm asking because I started a Poe stone last year and never got around to weathering it. Here's a progress pic (sorry for the poor quality)










Like you, I figured a raven was a must. I got mine from Michaels.

http://www.michaels.com/Ashland™-Fa....html?cgid=products-floral-fallfloral&start=1

I inserted red LEDs for eyes and was working on making the raven rock up and down when I ran outta tme.

I'd be very happy indeed if my weathering turns out half as good as yours.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

very nice, doc!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good Chris. Every haunt graveyard should have a Poe tombstone. I topped ours with one of the large crows from Spirit (or was that Michael's?)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice job on your Poe tombstone - you can never go wrong with the classics in our Halloween cemetery!


----------

